# Corfu to Albania ferry



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

If anybody is going to Corfu this summer could you please check out the ferry from Corfu to Sarande in Albania. 

I've found details of the flying dolphin service but I can't find any details on a ferry that will take a 6 metre motorhome. All my usual sources of info have come up with not a lot.

Next year we plan to visit Crete and return home via Albania and the Adriatic Highway.

Any info will be most welcome.

Thanks.

Don


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Don

Came back from Corfu about 10 days ago, the only ferry services we could find info on were for routes to Venice, Brindisi, Patras and Igoumenitsa. There is a passenger only service to the port of Sarande, run mainly for the tourist day tripper market. Having been on one of these tours a few years ago I feel that Albania is a country to avoid. The atmosphere, if that is the correct word, in Sarande was threatening to say the least. Many of the roads are no better than dirt tracks, things may have changed since then but I would err on the side of caution with regard to visiting Albania in a motorhome.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Brian,

Thanks for the input.

Two very experienced motorhome friends visited Albania last year and they painted a very different picture.

I agree some of the roads are not up to much but are improving.

Anyway the trip is in the planning stage and all info is most welcome.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don;

Petrakis lines operate on that route, it's not really clear if thats part of the flying dolphin organistaion or if they're just an agent - can't find a website for them either but they have an email address if that helps..

[email protected]

pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Don;
> 
> Petrakis lines operate on that route, it's not really clear if thats part of the flying dolphin organistaion or if they're just an agent - can't find a website for them either but they have an email address if that helps..
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete,

I've got this info but as you say it's not very helpful.

I'm hoping somebody will be there and get some first hand gen. Of course it could be all change by next May.

Corfu - Albania ferries and day trips

Daily Corfu Albania one (1) day cruises ferries operate between the southern town Saranda and Corfu town port.

The service is a hydrofoil ferry (Corfu flying dolphin) journey time around 30 minutes. The ferry fare for the Hydrofoil - service is 15 euro (one way). It leaves Corfu town at about 9 AM and departs from Saranda Albania at 10.30 AM. You also have to arrange visa for Albania at the port. There is an entry fee at Albanian borders of €10 per person.

The Petrakis agency runs the Corfu hydrofoil ferry service Corfu Paxi and Igoumenitsa, as well as same day tours and one ( 1 ) day trips to Albania, Parga and other Ionian ports.


----------

